# Canon Creates Video Camera X-Series Look Picture Style



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 14, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13476"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13476">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>London, UK, 14 May 2013</strong> – Canon today announces the release of a new in-camera Picture Style pre-set for its range of EOS DSLRs. Created following direct feedback from video enthusiasts, the new Picture Style, called Video Camera X–series-look, enables users to capture EOS Movie footage with lower contrast levels, allowing for easier colour grading during post production processes.</p>
<p>Similar to that available in Canon’s range of X-series camcorders, the new Picture Style works by lowering colour saturation levels and contrast during filming. This makes it ideal for videographers during post production grading processes, especially if complementing with pre-existing footage shot with Canon’s X-series models, or alternatively for those who instantly want to add atmosphere to Full HD movies. In addition, the new Picture Style can also be applied to still images captured in RAW or JPEG formats.</p>
<p>The new Picture Style can be downloaded now from: <a href="http://software.canon-europe.com/">http://software.canon-europe.com/</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## that1guyy (May 14, 2013)

Well that's cool. I hope to see some comparison videos between this, cinestyle, and marvel.


----------



## RAWShooter126 (May 14, 2013)

Is this listed as a firmware update? I can't seem to find it for any camera model. Hoping to find it though for 7D, but I'm curious as to where I might find it if I had a 1Dc or other model.


----------



## M.ST (May 14, 2013)

Can´t find the Picture Style.


----------



## LOALTD (May 14, 2013)

Meanwhile, back at Magic Lantern...


----------



## MxM (May 14, 2013)

M.ST said:


> Can´t find the Picture Style.



http://web.canon.jp/imaging/picturestyle/file/index.html


----------



## eyeland (May 14, 2013)

Seems like a sensible move, anyone tried it yet?


----------



## M.ST (May 14, 2013)

to MxM 

Thank you for the link.


----------



## iamoui (May 14, 2013)

eyeland said:


> Seems like a sensible move, anyone tried it yet?



Just downloaded and installed it on my 60D. Knocked the settings down ala ProLost settings (Sharpness 0, Contrast -4, Saturation -2, Color tone 0). Did a quick, non thorough test in my bedroom (low-light) with my 28 ƒ1.8 @ 1.8 ISO 640. There's even less contrast compared to Neutral ProLost profile and I can definitely see a little more detail in the shadows. I'll shoot daytime tomorrow and see what I can see. I'm interested about skin tones.

Mick


----------



## jayvo86 (May 14, 2013)

Well...

I downloaded the new Video X profile on my 5DmkIII. Honestly, I'd say don't bother.

Cinestyle still has best retention of detail in the highlights.

On the up side, I liked the contrast and color better in the Video X profile, but those are all things you can bring back in post. Granted if your not too post savvy, maybe the Video X profile might be an ok option. (It just comes with a price.)


----------



## eyeland (May 14, 2013)

I am going for a shoot in the dessert during the next few days, will try to make a comparison between prolost and x if I get the time


----------



## RAWShooter126 (May 14, 2013)

eyeland said:


> Seems like a sensible move, anyone tried it yet?


I'll give it a test soon on my 7D to see how it performs. If not tomorrow (Wed) then I'll do it on Friday, weather permitting.
I've left my normal personal settings for User Def 1 (2,-4,-2,0).
I've loaded the Video-X on Def 2, unchanged
and the same settings as Def 1, on Def 3 with Video-X loaded.
I'll link the video from YouTube if I'm allowed


----------



## eyeland (May 14, 2013)

Off-topic: Does anyone know of any reference-ish media player? With some clips, I seem to get variations in different players unless I tweak them. Kinda makes it hard to compare files unless we specify players and codecs?


----------



## iamoui (May 15, 2013)

VIDEOX_TEST

Neutral Prolost (Sharpness 0, Contrast -4, Saturation -2) first
Video Camera X (Sharpness 0, Contrast -4, Saturation -2) second

Shot on 60D and 50mm 1.4. Mostly 100 ISO (1 or 2 clips might be 400 ISO, can't remember), various apertures. No filters, these are H.264 files straight from the card to final cut pro x. No correction or grading.

I tried shooting high contrast situations. The video X profile is less "contrasty" than neutral Prolost. This is by no means a log profile but it seems to retain a little more highlight and shadow detail.


----------



## Alexiumz (May 15, 2013)

A quick test for those who're seeking comparisons. First is Standard (default settings), second is Video X (0 sharpness, -4 contrast, -2 saturation), third is Cinestyle (same settings as Video X). All shot at the same exposure.


----------



## RAWShooter126 (May 15, 2013)

Canon Video-X Picture style test v1
My test efforts from today. I've indicated what settings I've used and equipment. Some short takes at the start but I think it can serve it's purpose enough.


----------



## ddashti (May 17, 2013)

There's definitely a difference in video with a big dynamic range.
I guess there's no harm in giving it a try.


----------



## that1guyy (May 20, 2013)

I think I'll stick with cinestyle.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 6, 2013)

*New official Canon picture style*

Canon is busy on surprising fronts, and this really might be of use to videoshooters (if you don't shoot raw with magic lantern) or jpeg still shooters (in raw you can apply the style later). Does anyone know how to import these custom picture styles into Lightroom so they can applied to raw shots?

"Image characteristics similar to images shot with Canon’s professional digital video camera (X series) and contrast is softer than Standard in Picture style" ... http://www.canon.co.jp/imaging/picturestyle/file/videocamera.html


----------

